# [Aporte] Anti-Realimentación Acústica con Filtro de ranura variable



## Fogonazo (May 31, 2014)

*Filtro de ranura variable "Anti-Realimentación Acustica" Parte I*​
La pesadilla de todos los conciertos de música en vivo que se realizan es la realimentación acústica.

Este efecto desagradable y no deseado se debe a la captación por el micrófono del sonido de salida de los reproductores acústicos.
El uso de filtros especiales puede reducir la amenaza de la aparición de estos efectos.

Este artículo presenta la realización de uno de estos filtros, particularmente interesante para quienes se dedican al refuerzo sonoro en “Vivo”

La retroalimentación acústica surge cuando la señal del micrófono es un sonido que proviene del altavoz. Esto es sólo un efecto normal de generación de onda sinusoidal de una frecuencia específica.
La figura 1 muestra una disposición típica de equipos de sonido en el escenario.





Muy a menudo se trata de una señal reflejada por las paredes de la habitación.
Metiendo la mano en la señal del micrófono del altavoz se cierra el bucle de retroalimentación del  sonido.
Si ahora es el estado de la amplitud y la fase de todo el sistema se excita como un generador electrónico ordinario. Esto significa que el nivel de la señal recibida por el micrófono debe ser lo suficientemente grande a la cantidad de ganancia en todo el sistema era mayor que la unidad.

En contraste, la fase de la forma de onda recibida debe tener el valor de la retroalimentación fue positiva.
La frecuencia a la que se forma el acoplamiento acústico depende de muchos factores que son difíciles de tomar una descripción analítica.
En general, sin embargo, se forma más el acople en la parte central de la banda, y no hay sonido por debajo de 80 Hz ni por encima de 8 kHz.

En el mundo real hay muchas frecuencias en las que exista retroalimentación.
A costado eliminar el primer acoplamiento acústico, un volumen un poco más grande formada siguiente, y después de su  eliminación de otro y así sucesivamente hasta el infinito.

De lo que previamente escrito se desprende que el acoplamiento puede ser eliminado mediante la reducción del nivel de sonido. Esta sencilla solución no siempre es aceptable,  ya que puede ser , que no se puede escuchar a un cantante de concierto.

Otro método para combatir es “Separar” lo más posible el micrófono en relación al altavoz .
Usted siempre debe luchar por la mejor distancia del micrófono a las columnas.

Por otro lado , el micrófono debe colocarse ligeramente detrás de la línea de la parte posterior de la columna. Aunque a veces resulta que la gran distancia entre las columnas de buenos resultados da micrófono luz colgando en frente de la columna.
Como se puede ver que no hay reglas estrictas , pero sólo hay ciertas indicaciones. Todo se reduce a la mejor manera de suprimirla.
Una sala acústicamente amortiguada produce menos reflexiones de sonido y el riesgo asociado de reflexiones que llegan al micrófono es entonces menor.

Particularmente importante es la atenuación de la parte posterior de la escena,  lo que impide con bastante eficacia rebotando sonido y su "caer en " recta desde el cantante de nuevo al micrófono .

Sin embargo, otra fuente de retroalimentación puede ser el mismo escenario.
Las vibraciones producidas por pie en los altavoces de escenario se mueven mecánicamente por la etapa de tablero para ponerse de pie y dar lugar a un acoplamiento a bajas frecuencias por debajo de 1 kHz.
Vibraciones etapa también se puede llegar a través del micrófono de sonido (aire).
Es por lo tanto más allá del conjunto templete de columnas en otro lugar, a fin de minimizar la formación de la trayectoria de realimentación.

En general , mientras se sobrestima características de directividad del micrófono. Se tiene una cierta influencia en la formación de acoplamiento acústico, pero es pequeño.
Por supuesto , supongo que eso se aplica micrófonos direccionales como cardioide. Pero el intercambio de micrófono cardioide SUPERCARDIOIDE  poco podrá ayudar.
Sin embargo, otra de las causas de la realimentación acústica, además del rebote es genérica, las características de frecuencia resultantes de la transmisión de sonido en la habitación.

Ciertas frecuencias pueden ser reproducidas mejor, con un nivel de volumen más alto y algunos peor.
A frecuencias jugados con mayor nivel de volumen se puede esperar para acelerar la formación de la retroalimentación .
Así que antes del concierto para especificar las características de frecuencia resultante correctas exactas juegan en la sala.

Los problemas menores con une ocurren durante espacios abiertos preámbulos .
A pesar del riesgo muy alto de potencia del altavoz de sonido reflejado es bastante pequeña. Al mismo tiempo este tipo de eventos, las columnas están a una distancia considerable de la escena y son tan lejos hacia adelante que los sonidos directos no llegan a los micrófonos.

Todas las observaciones anteriores se aplican a condiciones estáticas, es decir, durante el tiempo que el sonido está encendido, pero no hay música o voces.

La ausencia de realimentación acústica en tales circunstancias no significa que no puedan ocurrir durante el concierto, si el margen desde el borde de la excitación es pequeño que sea, que en el curso del juego se generará retroalimentación.

El mecanismo es muy simple. Así que uno de los instrumentos jugarán un fuerte sonido cuya frecuencia es cercana a la frecuencia del potencial de realimentación acústica. A continuación, el micrófono recibe el amplificador de sonido fuerte y altavoces lo reforzará y emitir un acoplamiento está listo.

Por lo tanto, no es suficiente para comprobar el funcionamiento con la ausencia de música.
Además de los métodos descritos anteriormente de retroalimentación prevención es esencial para asegurar una distancia mínima del micrófono de la fuente de sonido (párrafo vocalista ).

Reducir a la mitad la distancia que provoca un aumento de cuatro veces en el nivel de sonido directo que recibe el micrófono que le permite la disminución de cuatro veces en la ganancia en el electro seguimiento de la misma distancia del acoplamiento límite se aumenta en 12 dB.  Esta es una ley de la inversa del cuadrado clásico.

Del mismo modo, la duplicación de la distancia del micrófono de la fuente de sonido que causa el acoplamiento aumenta la oferta de 12 dB.

Esta segunda posibilidad, sin embargo, es muy limitada, ya que a menudo reflejan la intensidad del sonido es aproximadamente constante la distribución espacial y el movimiento del micrófono en el escenario no produce resultados satisfactorios.

Aproximación del micrófono a los labios, sin embargo, se deteriora la calidad de sonido.
Pueden entonces aparecer "Golpes" con las consonantes "b" , "d" , "p" y " t" , y crujiendo en las "s" de consonantes, "hombre" y sibilancias en la "s" consonante.

Otro factor en la formación de un número de retroalimentación abierta que se incluye en los micrófonos de pista.
El más activo es el micrófono está surgen fácilmente retroalimentación.
Es útil tener mezcladores automáticos que incorporan micrófonos para la duración de la actuación del cantante.
Obviamente máquina puede sustituir el sonido productor  para el seguimiento de cerca lo que está sucediendo en el escenario y fuera de las pistas utilizadas en el micrófono del mezclador.
En general, se puede asumir que la duplicación del número de micrófonos abiertos reduce la distancia desde el acoplamiento acústico límite en aproximadamente 3 dB, aunque en este caso no existe una regla estricta .

La primera señal de acoplamiento acústico levantamiento cercanía es la voz natural. Se produce la reverberación densa o extensión de ciertos tonos o sonidos hablados por el vocalista.
También debe comprobar siempre la pista en el máximo aceptable tanto para el volumen ajustado en la mesa de mezclas y el cantante de volumen máximo y otros músicos .

Todos los intentos de la configuración de hardware y supresión de realimentación son largos, tediosos y requieren de habilidad y experiencia.

Al final de la anterior necesariamente incluso tener que decir que no existe tal tipo de micrófono que impide que los acoplamientos de acústica.
Afirmación con la que interactuó en varias ocasiones  micrófonos maravillosas es una sencilla broma.
Los escépticos se refieren a la literatura , sobre todo a la información proporcionada por los fabricantes de renombre de micrófonos.
Cada uno de ellos escribe cartas grasientas y grandes que el micrófono " bezsprzężeniowych " no tiene y nunca lo harán, porque el fenómeno de la realimentación si todos los métodos descritos anteriormente para prevenir acoplamientos de fallar acústica sigue siendo únicamente una injerencia brutal en la pista de audio, o más bien en su respuesta de frecuencia.

La interferencia de la frecuencia de corte selectivo que produce realimentación acústica.
Muy a menudo se utilizan para este propósito son ecualizadores.
La desventaja de este tipo de conducta es una gama bastante amplia de frecuencias de corte, lo que afecta de manera significativa el sonido de su intérprete de voz.

El segundo inconveniente es la pequeña gama de modulación para aumentar el margen desde el borde de la retroalimentación .

Por el principio de generación de vibración que el acoplamiento solo se forma a una frecuencia definida con precisión.
Si no hay ninguna pista de audio se genera sobrecarga eléctrica PRZE -supuesto tiene la forma de una onda sinusoidal pura.
Con varios compromisos repetidas se produce para cada regeneración sinusoide de frecuencia.
Por lo tanto, el espectro de la señal suficiente para cortar solamente aquellas frecuencias para las cuales no es la retroalimentación .

La práctica muestra que la muesca tres frecuencias diferentes en los que tenía la primera retroalimentación mejora el rango dinámico en 10 dB hasta 16 dB y no afecta de manera significativa el sonido de la voz.
Aunque oído entrenado ya no puede recoger un poco de distorsión de la voz consiste en un cambio de color de la luz y la aparición de difícil describir fenómenos arrastran consonantes y crujir adicional.

Una o dos horas de diversión con filtros cortados en ranura leerán de sus efectos en las voces.

Los sistemas se fabrican filtros sintonizados automáticamente eliminan automáticamente la realimentación acústica.
Estos dispositivos, sin embargo, bastante complicado y difícil de construir por un aficionado.

Su ventaja es la facilidad de uso y rapidez de respuesta para la formación de retroalimentación , especialmente cuando el micrófono junto con el contratista está en movimiento .

Un inconveniente importante es el riesgo de que la automatización en el mundo, simplemente,  "Confundido" es lo que dará lugar a silbar increíble y sibilancias, que amenaza con dañar los altavoces.




*Praktyczny Elektronik*​


----------



## Fogonazo (May 31, 2014)

*Filtro de ranura variable "Anti-Realimentación Acustica" Parte II*​
*Descripción del sistema* 

*Diagrama esquemático* de un filtro de parada única sintonizado muestra en la Figura 2 En la entrada del sistema es un clásico filtro de paso bajo P y los inicios de sesión único a eliminar las frecuencias de  pueden penetrar en el cableado .




A continuación es un seguidor US1A tensión que proporciona una salida de baja impedancia necesaria para el correcto funcionamiento del filtro básico que consta de los elementos de PI , R4 , Cx , R5 , P2 , R6.

*Topología*, que es una combinación de elementos , este sistema es bastante raro.
Este filtro tiene un gemelo idéntico filtro T características de respuesta de frecuencia o Wien. Sin embargo, la gran ventaja es la facilidad de sintonización con un solo potenciómetro.

Con el fin de obtener un ancho de banda estrecho es igual al valor de la capacidad de los tres condensadores Cx.
La capacidad de tolerancia relativa no debe exceder de 2,5% (En el peor de los casos es permisible 5%).

Además, la resistencia total del potenciómetro y la resistencia R4 PI debe ser exactamente de seis veces mayor que la suma de las resistencias de las resistencias R5 , R6 y el centro de potenciómetro P2 de sintonización de frecuencia .

En la práctica, la aplicación de la dispersión potenciómetros es 20%.
Peeling de seis veces en las ramas superiores del filtro es fácil - simplemente aquí de montaje del potenciómetro P1.

Con las condiciones anteriores a la frecuencia central del filtro está dada por:

4 = -2 -il- Cx -y ¡ 3 -RA- RB

Donde:

Cx - el valor de la capacitancia en faradios; R- valor de la resistencia en la rama inferior izquierda del filtro Q ;R - el valor de resistencia en la rama inferior derecha de la Q del filtro.

En la fórmula anterior muestra que el filtro se sintoniza de forma simétrica, es decir, el valor de una rama debe ser mayor que el valor de las otras ramas a la misma frecuencia central realizado para dos posiciones diferentes de la potenciómetro P2 de sintonización.

Este modelo también informa que la característica de control de frecuencia central es altamente no lineal y no requiere el uso de un potenciómetro de las características de tipo exponencial "C".

Para un valor dado de los elementos en el diagrama se consigue gama de sintonización que cubre una década de frecuencias .

Por lo tanto, la frecuencia central más pequeña será de al menos diez veces menor que la frecuencia en la parte superior.

El presente filtro se caracteriza por un alto valor del componente capacitivo de la impedancia.

Hace un seguidor de tensión USIA que funciona en carga capacitiva, lo que no es muy "similares" a los amplificadores operacionales.

De ahí la necesidad de una serie pequeña resistencia R21, lo que evita duplicar podwzbudzaniu la USIA.

Características del filtro puede ser reducido, lo que corresponde a un aumento del “Q”, por Bootstrapping del sistema.

Bootstrapping consiste en llevar la porción P2 potenciómetro deslizante de la señal de salida.

El sistema consta de divisor de Bootstrapping y R7, R8 y seguidor de tensión US2B.

La mayor parte de la tensión de salida es accionado para el control deslizante del potenciómetro, la curva de tiempo exhibe una banda más estrecha de corte de frecuencia.

La reducción de los resultados de la caracterización en una disminución en la atenuación de las frecuencias filtrado para una frecuencia por encima de la línea central el medio .

Para un valor dado de los elementos que asciende a aproximadamente 20 a 30 dB para diferentes posiciones de la corredera del potenciómetro P2 .

Tamaño impartida por la atenuación del filtro para la aplicación descrita es bastante suficiente.
Atenuación pagado por el filtro se puede ajustar mediante el potenciómetro P3, que se coloca en el combinador de señales del sistema sin corrección y con corrección .

También, el potenciómetro utiliza característica en el presente documento exponencial "C"
De esta manera, cerca del centro logarítmica ajuste de la frecuencia de la atenuación del filtro en el rango de 0 a 20 dB - . 26 dB ^ características de filtro resultantes de los diferentes valores de atenuación muestran en la Figura 3.




Esta figura nos da una idea del funcionamiento del filtro respecto de la frecuencia.

Filtro de Sam dentro de la banda de paso no invierte la fase de la señal.

La inversión es un US1B amplificador sumador.

Características de sobretensiones de una fase entrada sólo aparece cerca de la frecuencia central.)
Esta la principal fuente aportado por el filtro de modificar el sonido de tu voz.
Con US1A circuito sumador es cambiar WLI para desactivar el filtro, con lo que la señal no modificada al circuito de salida.




Interruptor de estado de dos colores LED indica incl. El color rojo está reservado para el filtro apagado, y el verde para el filtro esté habilitado.

Para que el sistema sea útil, es necesario conexión en serie de al menos dos de tales filtros que cubran la gama de frecuencias de 80 Hz a 8 Hz.
Una solución mejor es utilizar tres filtros , uno de los cuales cubre parcialmente los rangos de los otros dos.

Tal sistema está dictada por el hecho de que las frecuencias de audio en el aumento medio en número de acoplamientos .

El alcance de funcionamiento del filtro se puede elegir libremente sobre la base de la fórmula anterior.

Yo recomendaría sólo cambian los valores de la Cx condensadores.

En este caso, el rango de sintonización se mantiene sin cambios, e incluirá una década con un ligero exceso.

A continuación en la Tabla 1 contiene el valor del condensador Cx para los rangos recomendados resintonizar filtros.




*Instalación y puesta en marcha*
Ak dijo al principio para el correcto funcionamiento del filtro es necesario que los condensadores Cx eran lo más cerca posible el uno al otro de la capacidad.

Menos importante es el valor absoluto de los condensadores, mientras que el valor relativo.
Usted puede utilizar el indicador de capacidad mediante el cual seleccionó tres condensadores cerca uno del otro concepto.

A pesar del gran error absoluto que caracteriza a medidas más simples de capacidad que permiten la medición relativa al 1- f2 %.

Con la excepción del interruptor y un diodo Dl WL1 otros elementos se encuentran en el PCB .
Después de la instalación de todos los componentes a soldar interruptor Wtl y el diodo Dl en líneas cortas, como se muestra en la Figura 5 y ejecutar cada filtro por separado.

Al iniciar el filtro a su entrada se alimenta con una señal sinusoidal a 0.775 V ( rms ) del generador de señal.
Potenciómetro P2 está situado en la posición extrema izquierda, que corresponde a la frecuencia central más bajo del filtro, y el potenciómetro P3 en la posición más a la derecha en el que existe la mayor atenuación en la banda de parada.

El filtro debe ser activado mediante el interruptor WL1.
La amplitud de la señal en la salida del filtro se mide por un osciloscopio o medidor tensión de CA que funciona de forma fiable en el campo de frecuencias acústicas.

No es adecuado para este propósito, la mayoría de los multímetros digitales versátiles.
Entonces, cambiar la frecuencia de la señal desde el generador hasta que el valor mínimo de la tensión de salida.

Ahora, girando suavemente PI potenciómetro se ajusta incluso menor amplitud de la señal en la salida del filtro.

Cuando esto se hace, cambiar suavemente la frecuencia del generador a fin de lograr una mayor reducción de la amplitud de la señal de salida, y luego girando el PI potenciómetro busca aún mayor reducción en la amplitud.

Estos pasos se deben repetir varias veces, como el cambio de la configuración de IP va a cambiar la frecuencia central del filtro, si recibe una supresión de señal por valor de 26 dB (20 veces) proceso de ajuste puede considerarse completa.

Ahora queda por comprobar el tamaño de la atenuación de la señal para otras frecuencias centrales.

El rango de frecuencia de operación entera del valor de atenuación del filtro debe alcanzar al menos 20 dB ( 10 veces) , si esto no se puede lograr de nuevo, repita el procedimiento de ajuste.

Pérdida Demasiado pequeño también puede ser causada por las diferencias en la capacitancia Cx .

Por último, queda por verificar rango de sintonización del filtro.
Gire el potenciómetro P2 completamente hacia la izquierda está marcada con la frecuencia del generador a la que hay el mayor amortiguación.
Entonces potenciómetro P2 gira a la derecha hasta que se detenga y se comprueba la frecuencia máxima de la parte superior.
La diferencia de frecuencia debe ser al menos diez veces.

Filtros de servicio pueden ser conectados en serie como se muestra en la Figura 5 En el lado izquierdo del filtro se coloca  y las frecuencias más bajas a la derecha de la más alta filtro.
La señal se alimenta al filtro de la derecha , y el filtro se extrae desde la izquierda.
De potencia conectadas en serie , con lo que los cables de la fuente de alimentación a la izquierda de la placa de filtro.





Conexiones de señal entre las placas pueden conducir un tramo común de un único cable . En las juntas entre las placas no se lleva a cabo de peso cables (fig.5).

Debido a que los circuitos están conectados en serie no hay necesidad de montar los componentes en todas las placas de supresión.

Por lo tanto, a la izquierda en placas1 mediana ( Fig. 5) no se ajusta a los elementos R1, R2 , Cl y C2.

En lugar de R1 y C2 deberán ajustarse puente .Por estas mismas razones las placas central y derecha (Fig. 5) no se ajusta a los elementos de R17 , R18 , R19 y C6 . En lugar de R18 y R19 debe encajar puente.

Dos juegos de tres filtros, cada uno situado en un zxv carcasa de plástico , en el que se puede montar la pared posterior estabilizado fuente de alimentación.

El sistema consume una corriente no superior a 25 mA por filtro.

Asimismo, la disposición de los componentes se desvía ligeramente de las imágenes en el principio del artículo debido a los cambios sistémicos introducidos posteriormente.

*Conexiones de banda con filtros electro pista*
Los filtros de banda se pueden habilitar en pista electroacústica de varias maneras.
Esquemas de este tipo de conexiones se muestra en la Figura 7La primera figura 7a muestra la conexión de este tipo clásico de dispositivo para insertar el canal.

Insertar canal es una entrada adicional y la salida del canal del amplificador.
Se permite la interrupción de la señal en la pista , la eliminación hacia fuera y luego re-introducción a la pista.

Muy a menudo esto de entrada / salida se deriva de post-JACK sockets forma , que utiliza contactos de apertura con la toma de enchufe.

Si el conector no está insertado en el enchufe cuando los contactos están en cortocircuito y la señal pasa a otras partes de la canal del amplificador.

En el momento de la inserción del circuito de enchufe se han interrumpido , incluyendo dispositivo serie adicional.

Los insertos se colocan para el tono ajustable, y antes de ajustar panorama, el nivel de producción y salidas AUX antes.

Este tipo de solución es la mejora (b) Los filtros se incluyen como por separado para cada micrófono.
Número de filtro debe ser igual en cuyo caso el número de micrófonos están conectados a las entradas de la mezcladora.

Esto le da la capacidad de eliminar los comentarios para cada micrófono por separado , mientras que el mantenimiento de todas las funciones de la consola.
La conexión se realiza cable estéreo.

Otra bastante buena solución (Fig. 7b ) es la inclusión de filtros en las entradas y salidas del sistema AUX (SEND y RETURN) .

En este caso , la señal suministrada filtro es la suma de las señales de todos los micrófonos .
Sólo un conjunto de filtros para todos los micrófonos , que es una ventaja de esta solución .
Esta conexión es posible si el mezclador tiene la capacidad de separar de los amplificadores de canal de salida del sumador carril de manera que la señal antes de que el filtro no se aplicó a la totalidad del sistema .

La conexión se realiza cuando dos cables monótona.

La desventaja de esta solución es la necesidad de controlar el nivel de la señal de los micrófonos individuales utilizando los botones AUX , a menos que el canal del amplificador es posible conmutar las salidas AUX en la regulación de la PF (Agrega FACL ) , que por el nivel de la señal de salida del controlador de diapositivas.

La situación se complica aún más en el caso de la pistas de reverberación micrófono u otros dispositivos de efectos , lo que limita en gran medida la funcionalidad de la mezcladora.
La tercera solución (Fig. 7c ) es el peor y prefiere no recomendar su uso.
Los filtros en este caso se incluyen en la serie después de la mesa de mezclas. El resultado es que la filtración se somete a una señal de audio completa, procedentes de tanto el micrófono como de otras fuentes.

De hecho, no se oye filtros funcionan en las grabaciones musicales.
Sin embargo, el oído entrenado , y tal debe tener un productor, te das cuenta de que algo con el sonido de la música no es así.

Incluso puede suceder que el filtro se puede ajustar para cortar uno de los de tocar el bajo de instrumentos. Imagine el sonido de la guitarra y sin tono "y" ( 440 Hz).

La única ventaja de esta conexión es su versatilidad, es decir, pueden ser para utilizado en cada pista fónica.
En consecuencia, dos posibilidades principales para conectar los terminales de electro - filtro de entrada y salida de ruta deben estar conectados como se muestra en la Figura 8 Jack etiquetado IN / OUT se utiliza con una mano mientras el conector de entrada , por el contrario le da la capacidad de entrada y salida de un cable estéreo para conectar el filtro para insertar canal.
Enchufe de gato, cuando se inserta, combinado con contactos en el contraste horizontal en forma de V , los contactos están en esta situación desconectada.

El funcionamiento de un conjunto de filtros
Después de conectar el filtro para hacer un seguimiento electroacústica apagarlos cambia WL1 y continuar con la configuración del tono, reverb, y otros artículos relacionados con el micrófono fairway.

Todas estas actividades se llevan a cabo con el volumen resultante , que garantiza la ausencia de la formación de la realimentación acústica.

Entonces , en condiciones estáticas , es decir , la abierta un micrófono en el caso de plantillas, o todos los micrófonos se incrementa muy lentamente deslizadores volumen dando lugar a una suma de la de acoplamiento.

La retroalimentación debe ser monitoreado en todo momento la mano en la suma deslizadores.
Basado en el terreno de juego de retroalimentación, seleccionado el filtro adecuado y lo convierte en estableciendo el otro lado (la primera vez que el acoplamiento de control) la atenuación máxima .

Ahora , girando lentamente la sintonización del filtro debe ser conectado a la desaparición del acoplamiento.

Si usted tiene éxito puede aumentar ligeramente la suma deslizadores de nivel de señal y si el aspecto del mismo tono , ajuste correcto del filtro de realimentación.

Posteriormente, aumenta aún más el volumen de la segunda acoplamiento que conduce a otra frecuencia, y la eliminación de ellos de nuevo, pero esta vez usando un filtro diferente (filtro establecido previamente dejar solo).
Del mismo modo , para cada una de la tercera acoplamiento.
Puede ser que el tercero de acoplamiento no se puede evitar -NAC porque su frecuencia cae sobre los filtros ya establecidos.
Entonces es difícil , siempre se puede construir un filtro que contiene cuatro secciones (secciones duplicadas son entonces medio _ O, 4 ^ 4 kHz ) .

Después sistema de alineación reduce el volumen y apagar los filtros.
Entonces aumente lentamente los cables de volumen para la creación de la retroalimentación y conmutadores para el filtro adecuado.

La retroalimentación debe desaparecer inmediatamente.
De esta manera usted puede comprobar la afinación.

Ahora, en el volumen máximo en el que hay otro son , por encima de la tercera reacción, acústica puede ser llevado con cuidado a reducir la atenuación de los filtros.

Cuando se produce la regeneración , aumentar la atenuación de alrededor de 4 - ^ 8 dB y todo el procedimiento se ha completado .

Queda por comprobar la efectividad de corte de retroalimentación al reproducir música. Filtros ajustes deben llevarse a cabo con mucho cuidado y con una gran sensibilidad.

Al comienzo del problema puede ser la de determinar la frecuencia de retroalimentación , útil en estos casos es una división del espectro analizador en octavas profesional, lo que demuestra sin lugar a dudas la frecuencia con que se produce la retroalimentación.

La segunda observación se refiere al control de retroalimentación. En el caso de sistema de excitación se reconocer suavemente el volumen de manera que no hay retroalimentación creció.

Útil como indicador de nivel que mostrará las primeras señales de retroalimentación ya.
Nunca, bajo ninguna circunstancia, conducen a un volumen excesivo de retroalimentación , o puede dañar los altavoces.

La tercera observación se refiere al concierto.
Si el concierto no se le permitirá hacer girar los filtros de ajuste de acoplamiento, porque se puede caer fuera del canal de la lluvia.

Sólo usted puede tratar de aumentar los filtros de atenuación.
Si esto no ayuda , quite la suma de bits o reducir el nivel de la señal del micrófono.

Todos los pasos descritos anteriormente requieren una cierta habilidad e intuición.
Por lo tanto, antes del concierto , le recomiendo un par de horas de ensayos y pruebas , con el fin de tratar a fondo el funcionamiento, la eficacia y la capacidad de los filtros.











*! Enjoi It ¡*​
Lo que está bien traducido es gracias a mi, lo que está mal es culpa de Google




*Praktyczny Elektronik*​


----------



## EA4GV (Jun 4, 2014)

Hola Fogonazo,

Yo también traduzco a veces artículos del polaco con ayuda de Google. Al principio, creí tener el "arma definitiva" porque mi mujer -Sylwia- es de Wroclaw... pero, con el tiempo, me he dado cuenta que no es igual traducir del lenguaje coloquial que de una revista técnica y que, por este motivo, a ella le cuesta casi siempre más que a mi realizar una traducción coherente (aunque me presta una inestimable ayuda).

Un abrazo y gracias.


----------

